# Slow internet connection

## alfalfa

Hello everyone.  I have my Gentoo box connected to a router via ethernet cable.  The DSL modem is plugged into the router.  I have a portable computer that connects wirelessy to the router.  The other day, I was ssh-ing  into my Gentoo box, and it was taking forEVER.  I got home and tried to load a web page, and it took a long time as well.  However, webpages loaded fine on the portable computer.  I was able to resolve the issue by restarting the Gentoo machine, but would like to know if could have just done 'kill -HUP' to something instead of restarting the whole thing.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

----------

## pjp

Possibly this.

----------

## alfalfa

Hmm, interesting thought.  I had read that post before, but it hadn't occurred to me since this just happened all of a sudden.  The machine had been up for 9 days and suddenly, I had to wait a long time to ssh in, and commands were dog slow.  I'll have to try that, though.  Thanks.

----------

## alfalfa

Whoops, I just checked /etc/hosts, and my name and ip are already there!

----------

## pjp

Is this problem currently happening?  If not, you may have to wait until it is to troubleshoot.  is your hostname in /etc/hosts?  Anything wrong with /etc/resolv.conf? ifconfig results look at all odd?  Compare these when it is working to when the problems occur.  Is hostname resolution OK vs IP resolution?

----------

## alfalfa

The problem isn't currently happening, it was resolved when I restarted.  I did the usual cycling of power to my cable modem and router, and I did do 'ifconfig -a' when the issue was occurring.  Cycling power to the modem and router had no effect, and ifconfig seemed normal at the time.  /etc/hosts has: 

my_ip <tab> hostname.domainname <tab> hostname

/etc/resolv.conf, I'm not sure about, though.  I'd never checked this file before, and it has:

domain gentoo.org

nameserver 216.223.224.7

nameserver 216.223.224.6

(all the stuff from /etc/resolv.conf is posted exactly as it appears).  When you say hostname resolution vs. IP resolution, how would you check that, by ssh-ing to me@mydomain.com and then me@123.456.78.90 (the IP address of mydomain.com) from somewhere outside of my home network?  I should mention that I'm using NAT, so my IP address while on the home network is different than it is from outside the network.  I think you're right, this might be something that I won't be able to figure out the cause of until it happens again.  Hopefully, I'll never know  in that case  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pjp

 *alfalfa wrote:*   

> When you say hostname resolution vs. IP resolution, how would you check that, by ssh-ing to me@mydomain.com and then me@123.456.78.90 (the IP address of mydomain.com) from somewhere outside of my home network?

 From wherever you experience the problem.  You can try ping first too.  192.168.1.10 (or whatever the IP is).  Then ping the hostname.

 *Quote:*   

> I think you're right, this might be something that I won't be able to figure out the cause of until it happens again.  Hopefully, I'll never know  in that case 

 Intermittant problems are a PITA.  Good luck.  When/if it happens again, post the new info (if any).  Especially if you figure it out.  I think there are similar issues, though the ones I've read seemed to be with dial-up, and possibly related to emerge (rsync, world or somesuch).

----------

## alfalfa

Cool, thanks for the suggestions!

----------

